# You know you're a haunter when...



## Mad Tad (Oct 30, 2010)

-You absolutely cannot work without Halloween music as you make your props.

-You debate "food vs. paper towels" with your last 10 dollars in your wallet.

Having just defibrillated my interest in Halloween (thanks to Pumpkinrot) I now find myself in funny incidents wondering if others go through the same thing. One of the having to have Halloween music to listen to while working on my first prop and coming down to my last 10 dollars; debating if I want to eat or buy paper towels to corpse my prop.

What's yours?


----------



## forevermy3 (Sep 8, 2010)

You are right on and not alone. Absolutley you need Halloween music. It sets the mood and I feel even more creative. People listen to Christmas music while decorating, so for sure Hallwoeen music is a must have.

And about that last 10 bucks... yep, been there done that.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I do listen to Halloween music while working on props, too. It just sets my mood the right way. 

The biggest thing for me is sleep vs. finishing a prop. I am exhausted! Halloween was fantastic this year, but it wiped me out. I haven't had enough sleep in quite some time.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You get caught trying to steal props from the scene of an accident


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You tell someone who's in the hospital to look for prop supplies.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You go to funerals looking for props


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

you learn painting, welding, wood working, audio editing, video editing, sculpting, programming, pneumatics, curbing, mechanics, electronics, costuming, symbology, photography, plumbing, sewing, power tools, hand tools, sound design, and how not to get burnt by all the damn hot glue.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You buy dead bodies for props


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You won't let hubby throw away neck brace when healed because it will make a great prop. Likewise no problem about how to use up all that extra unused guaze.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You've got props stored in at least three to five locations in your home and garage, and when you come across them during the course of your day, you talk to them in anticipation of the big night!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...the ratio of skeletons to people in your house is at least 5 to 1


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

you store your Stalkaround Grim reaper in the living room, year round and just add a Santa hat for Christmas, a set of rabbit ears for Easter, pilgrims hat for Thanksgiving.


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

There are tombstones on your dining room table, you spend more on rigid, PL, paint and glue than on clothes & you discuss Hallowe'en while you are out to dinner on Valentine's Day.... and I am sooooooooooooo jealous of that asteroids game !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :eekien::xbones::eekien:


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

When you have a scary clown that frightens your landlords kid on display in your living room months after Halloween is over!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

.... You hang your head in shame when you haven't made at least one prop by the end of June.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

When that song that always gets stuck in your head is "monster Mash"


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

When theres never enough time to get everything done!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

While out walking in the neighborhood, people yell, "Hi Halloween lady!". No one in the neighborhood knows your real name.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

When a question about anything Halloween related comes up and everyone says, "Ask Jan, she'll know!".


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

When your money is budgeted to include haunt build materials


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You start looking for candy sales in July.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

You continuously think up ways to scare the ToT's


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You ask funeral homes for leftovers


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...you turn down paying gigs in October because they would interfere with your prop building and haunt set up time


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

...props aren't just for Halloween. You can scare people 365 days a year.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You leave some stuff out through out the year


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

When you post your first tutorial on HF!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You use the Necronomicon to shop for props!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

You're watching for sales on duct tape, gorilla glue and spray paint... year round.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

You never dust that creepy mirror.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You go to Target daily to see what they are putting up..WAITING.....


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You see your neighbors as potential props


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

When you're thinking about asking the construction foreman if he would sell you that stack of foam board at cost.....just saying......


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry, couldn't resist posting this here... :rolleyekin:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...you get a run in a brand new pair of pantyhose and your first thought is "Well, at least I can use it for corpsing".


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

...you drive around with a skeleton in your car because it's the only thing that makes you smile when going to work.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

...you're willingly waiting in front of the Spirit Halloween store two hours before it opens because you want to buy one last prop! (I did that yesterday!)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The neighbors blame you for the traffic jam in the street.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...a new neighbor tells you he'd heard about your haunt before he moved into the neighborhood


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You're planning next year's haunt while this year's is still up


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

You're more comfortable around your props than socializing with real people.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

^lol They don't give you half as much crap as real people do.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

you drive somewhere and think to yourself how cool something you see somewhere else would look in your scene.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: For every gift giving occasion you ask for Halloween props.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

^ true, true.

Every gift you get, you think of how you could use it at Halloween.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

You're going to the costume shop. In January.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You are buying costumes for the neighbor's kids, because they're on sale.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You're trying raise the dead to be in your haunt


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

You keep a skellie around for decorating and dressing up for Christmas, Valentine's Day, St. Patrick's Day, Easter. You just can't bear to put him away.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...a Scaretaker is considered appropriate décor for a formal living room


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You plant things in your garden with names that will come in handy at Halloween. 
Moon Flower, Garlic, Toad Lily


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You're always looking for stuff to use in your haunt!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*When you see that first look on a little kids scared face and you know.....you've got em!*_


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

When you never dust the cob webs or clean that mirror.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...people you don't remember ever meeting see you on the street and say "Hey, you're the Halloween people!"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...you really believe you can't have too many skeletons and tombstones


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

What some see as a loss of a loved one, you see as a gain of a prop.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

When you wake up on October 1st with the giddiness of Christmas morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...you're still hoping to find some post Halloween sales two weeks after Halloween.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

In June you start to wonder if it's to early to stop mowing the lawn or trimming the bushes so your home will look extra spooky for Halloween.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

You struggle to educate your other half that the expensive paper towels are off limits, while the expensive TP is in fact for our use and vise versa!


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

No matter what store you are in, you look around to see if there is anything that can be adapted for use in your haunt.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

YKYAHW you have trouble falling asleep so you plan your haunt in your head


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Been there, Done that.


YKYAHW You watch the side of the road on trash day and clean-up week, to see if there is anything you can use in your haunt


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...you run into a fellow haunter at a Target store and get into a lively conversation near the check out registers about corpsing bodies before realizing people in line are staring at you (true story).


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

... your terabyte exterior hard drive is more that 80% full of stuff about building props, setting up lighting and sound systems for your haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...you plan your vacations to include cemeteries so you can take inspiration photos


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

... your first thought when an unexpected expense pops up is "This is really going to cut into this years haunt budget"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

....you sweat about details in your props even when you know no one is going to see them


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Your first thought when you see a spider web on your house is "I hope that will last through Halloween


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You don't dust because it will look more Halloween like if you don't


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^I am so using that as a justification next time someone is in our house:googly:

...you get disgusted with your trees when they don't drop enough leaves in time for your cemetery yard display on Halloween


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

you stop mowing the grass and trimming the hedges, so that by Halloween night, everything looks abandoned and uncared for, thus spookier.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

when Nov. 1 you find numerous bruises from putting up and taking down unwieldly displays in a short amount of time


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

You trip over or see a bloody body on your lawn, 
and don't realize that it is not one of your props.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...part of your criteria for buying a house is its suitability for setting up a haunt, and you actually tell your realtor that.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

you spend more on your Halloween display then you do on groceries


----------

